# Wire stripper for *lots* of connections



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I've always just used my diagonal cutters to strip wire. I've got to do a bunch of panels which amount to many hundreds of connections of 14 gage stranded wire, and am considering buying a more appropriate stripper. I've been looking at the Ideal Stripmaster line. I'd like something that has a stop on it to allow stripping the same length every time so that the ends fit the terminal strips well.
Do any of the panel-building types on here have a favourite stripper given that I'm going to be dealing with one size of wire for the most part (#14)?

Mike


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had the same pair of ideal strippers for several years. Ive owned several brands. My advice is to pick each brand up and buy the one that feels the best to you.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I've had the same pair of ideal strippers for several years. Ive owned several brands. My advice is to pick each brand up and buy the one that feels the best to you.


I'm a big fan of the "reflex" style that is made by klein....but an even bigger fan of the Ideal knock-offs which have more cushion for the pushin'


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I was looking at the Ideal Stripmaster or Klein Katapult or some variant of that theme, thinking that it might be less strain. After stripping a few hundred wires at the end of yesterday, it made me think that maybe stripping a thousand or so in one day would make me a very sore boy. Speed and ergonomics is what I'm after, but the addition of a strip-length gauge would be a nice bonus. What I *don't* like about the Stripmaster and Katapult is that you still have to line up the wire with the appropriate notches in the stripper. I'd rather have something where I could set the size and then work more quickly.

Mike


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have sat in front of control panels for a few weeks making up terminations with one of those type tools. After the first 50 or so, you know where the correct hole is. You can even do two or three at a time if you get real good and your QA isnt looking...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I have sat in front of control panels for a few weeks making up terminations with one of those type tools. After the first 50 or so, you know where the correct hole is. You can even do two or three at a time if you get real good and your QA isnt looking...:thumbsup:


 Thanks for the reply... have you tried both the Stripmaster and Katapult, and if so do you have a strong preference for one over the other? I've read that the quality of the regular Stripmaster leaves something to be desired. No doubt the Custom Stripmaster, at many times the cost, is much more rugged, of course.

Mike


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I had one of these when I was making panels, it will save your hand and wrists.

Carpenter Model 70B-S Rotary Wire Stripper... do a youtube search and you will see a demo of it.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.carpentermfg.com/CMC/site.aspx/machines/details/?product=4&machine=8


Price: $1015.00 I will take 10.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What about using this style of wire strippers? Knipex makes these particular ones, and everyone seems to be jonesing for Knipex lately, but a lot of folks make the same style.

They aren't very good multipurpose strippers because you have to reset the depth gauge every time you change wire sizes. But if you're doing tons of wire the same diameter, that's perfect.

The main benefit is that it takes the strain off your wrist. Instead of stripping wire with a sideways motion like with T-strippers, you're just pulling straight back. Your arm is doing the work instead of your wrist.

Not sure how they stack up against the "automatic" wire strippers, though.

-John


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Thanks for the reply... have you tried both the Stripmaster and Katapult, and if so do you have a strong preference for one over the other? I've read that the quality of the regular Stripmaster leaves something to be desired. No doubt the Custom Stripmaster, at many times the cost, is much more rugged, of course.
> 
> Mike


Sorry, I just remember the blue handles. I didn't buy it and it was maybe 20 or more years ago


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

What about this type of stripper:










It sizes automatically and has a stop. I don't know how well they work, though. Knipex also makes strippers that size atomatically:


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to do a lot of panel building and I made my own strip gauge. I used a pair of ideal t handle strippers, put a long 6/32 bolt through one of the holes in the stripper and with some 6/32 nuts and a large paine washer, you have an adjustable strip gauge. Maybe not the prettiest, but functional. Sorry I don't have a picture to post.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

partyman97_3 said:


> I used to do a lot of panel building and I made my own strip gauge. I used a pair of ideal t handle strippers, put a long 6/32 bolt through one of the holes in the stripper and with some 6/32 nuts and a large paine washer, you have an adjustable strip gauge. Maybe not the prettiest, but functional. Sorry I don't have a picture to post.



Sounds ugly as hell but I think that was a very creative idea and i bet it worked great.:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you should buy the carpenter wire stripper. Make sure to post some pics of you making up panels with it.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

My favorite part, cost less than 10 bucks.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

They make small adjustable strippers with razor blades in them where you can set the length. They use them in electronics. Probably don't cost a bundle. Would think they would work perfect. Pretty much like or is a low volt type stripper. Loop it around the wire couple times and it cuts the insulation.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> http://www.carpentermfg.com/CMC/site.aspx/machines/details/?product=4&machine=8
> 
> 
> Price: $1015.00 I will take 10.


Thanks for posting the youtube . :thumbup:

I seen a used one for $179.00 on a surplus site.

$1015.00 is good deal for not getting FU'd hands and wrists. when you get old things like this come back to haunt you. :wheelchair:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're building a bunch of panels, and you've bought all of your terminal strip stuff from certain manufacturers like Panduit and AMP, they'll loan you a bench mounted pneumatic stripper. You just stick the wire in the front, depress a little foot pedal, and pull out the perfectly stripped wire.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Thanks for the reply... have you tried both the Stripmaster and Katapult, and if so do you have a strong preference for one over the other? I've read that the quality of the regular Stripmaster leaves something to be desired. No doubt the Custom Stripmaster, at many times the cost, is much more rugged, of course.
> 
> Mike


the klein one is made in china while the ideal is made in the usa


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> If you're building a bunch of panels, and you've bought all of your terminal strip stuff from certain manufacturers like Panduit and AMP, they'll loan you a bench mounted pneumatic stripper. You just stick the wire in the front, depress a little foot pedal, and pull out the perfectly stripped wire.


 
Huh...I built a few panels, and have always stripped the wire and tighten the one end down to the device. Make up one end. 

Then dry measure the wire, cut, feed it through the temp ty-wraps on the square mounting blocks, measure the end with my thumb, cut, strip termnate and move on.

If using a machine like that, how would you strip the other end?

You must be premeasuring, cut, strip both ends and attach?


----------

